# Flowers of Sulphur



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Has anybody used this product on their mice as I have ordered some and I believe it is very very good. :?:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I considered it but the vile smell was an off put.Let us know how you find it because the cost is attractive.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Never used it myself but always willing to try new things, Only concern I have is what you are using it for as it does have many potential uses within the mousery.

As a parasite repellant being organic takes longer to work than the many chemical products on the market, as an antiseptic dusting powder excellent, only concern is with it being a powder and as such potential to increase the risk of respiratory problems.

Like SarahC would be interested in knowing how you find it and would consider adding it into my first aid box in the future if results favourable.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I used the Flowets of Sulphur on a mouse with a sore and it actually has no smell really. You can mix it w :-o ith some warm vaseline to and its fairly cheap. So no complaints about it. Plus lots of other uses as well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I bought some ages a go but have only just got round to using it.The package warns of possible lung and eye irritation.A quick google though indicated that it's a fairly mild product so I went ahead.It has the odour of spent fireworks.It made my eyes itch and presumably the mice but no actual soreness and it didn't last.I've done all the mice by placing them in a carrier while I cleaned their cages.They were turned yellow but not agitated in any way.All are fine this morning,no side effects.Don't know if it's very effective as a treatment but I'll use it as part of my routine for a time since it's inexpensive


----------

